# coolant temperature sensor location



## derekvo (Jan 22, 2010)

Can someone please please show me where the coolant temperature located in jetta 2000 VR6, if you have picture, that would be great?
thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: coolant temperature sensor location (derekvo)*

This is the 30V V6 forum. Yours is a 12V VR6.
Anyway, your ECT sensor is near the thermostat, at the front-left corner of the engine block (on the right side, behind the rad if you're standing in front of the open hood). I think it has a green connector. Sorry I can't be more specific, or pictoral...


----------

